# Underworld: Blood Wars - 4K Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Truth be told, I stopped watching the Underworld series after the 3rd one (I think), although my interest is always piqued whenever they come out. I'm usually slightly hopeful that the movies will eventually get better and make it worth watching again. Aside from the technical merits of the home release, it doesn't sound like this one is faring any better on that front...


----------

